# ارجو المساعدة (كوريل درو )



## wsm_hg (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على مكتبة في الكوريل درو اي مكتبة خطوط يمكنني من خلالها ان انقلها واحولها 

الى تصاميم في الارت كام 

لانه الاخ خالد الاقرع قد نوه في احد تعليقاته ودروسه بامكانية نقل ملفات الكوريل درو الى برنامج الارت كام بكل سلاسة 

وبساطة واكثر دقة من نقل الرسومات من الاتوكاد كملفات وتصديرها الى الارت كام 


ولكم جزيل الشكر لكل مساعدة


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي ألكريم أظن أن طلبك عن كيفية تصدير الرسم للارت كام .يوجد موقع ثري بالمعلومات للاستاذ هاني صبرة يتكلم عن ذلك 
الموضــــوع هنـــــا
شكرا


----------



## wsm_hg (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي ألكريم أظن أن طلبك عن كيفية تصدير الرسم للارت كام .يوجد موقع ثري بالمعلومات للاستاذ هاني صبرة يتكلم عن ذلك
> الموضــــوع هنـــــا
> شكرا




شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم 

ولكن سؤالي كان انه ليس عن كيفية تصدير الرسومات من الكوريل الى الارت كام 

بل انا ابحث عن رسومات جاهزة على الكوريل درو اي مكتبة رسومات ( اشكال هندسية او اسلاميه او نباتية *)

واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## أبو عبده (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم الصور كثيرة جدا 
ولكن يجب الايضاح ما الاستخدمات التى تريدها لها حتى يتسنى لنا المساعدة فهناك صور الاشخاص والخضروات وشعارت الهيئات والمؤسسات وزخارف عامة وتصميمات الاويما والكثير جدا فارجو ايضاح وتحديد الاشكال هل هى فرم جاهزة للابواب وضلف المطابخ


----------

